# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس >  الرجاء المساعده

## fawaz

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لدى مشكله  والرجاء  ارشادى  لافضل  الحلول  :

اخى  سعودى  يبلغ  من العمر  24  عام  وويحب  فتاه من دوله عربيه  شقيقه  وهو مهمدس  فى شركه  خاصه  ويعلم  بان القانون السعودى  لايجيز له الزواج  من غير السعوديه لعدم  توف الشروط اللازمه  مثل  العمر  وخلافه . 
قام احد الاشخاص  بعرض  لاخى وهو الحصول  على  تصريح الزواج من الخارج  مقابل  مبلغ من المال  ياخذ الوسيط  نصفه  والنصف الاخر  للموظف الذى  سيصدر التصريح .
تم  دفع  الاتفاق  وتم  دفع  نصف المبلغ للوسيط  وعلى ان  يتم الاستلام والتسليم  بين الموظف  واخى  خارج  مبنى وزاره الخارجيه  فى يوم محدد.
وعند التسليم  تم  القبض على اخى من قبل المباحث  وكذلك  الموظف  وهم متلبسين  وذلك بعد  بلاغ  من  احد الحاقدين الذى  على  علم  بتفاصيل الموضوع.
السؤال  ماهو موقف اخى الان  وهل  سيدان بجريمه الرشوه ؟
ماهى العقوبه المتوقعه  عليه  وهل  ستسبب له  اى  ضرر فى  وظيفته؟
كيف  يمكن الخروج  من  هذه المشكله  باقل الاضرار. وهل  تعد الرشوه جريمه  جنائيه 
هل  يتم الاخذ  بالاعتبار  بان الموضوع شخصى  اى حاله  زواح  ولا تضر اى  شخص اخر 

الرجاء المساعده والنصيحه  وابتغاء الاجر والمثوبه

----------


## fawaz

ارجو الرد من الاساتذه الافاضل

----------


## fawaz

الرجاء الرد من الاساتذه الكرام

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

الأخ الفاضل :
هل الموظف أو الشخص المرتشى موظف عام ؟ اعتقد أنى أرد متأخر بعض الشيىء ... لكن الحل هو الاستفادة من حكم المادة الخاصة بالاعتراف بالرشوة للاعفاء من العقاب.
مع تحياتى
دكتور / محمد لطفى المحامى بالنقض

----------

